# Oh how I love this weather...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

In the mid to low 50s....dark, dreary, and rainy.
Flurries tonight, and a high in the mid 30s tomorrow.

What's to love about it though?
We had more rain from Nov 1st-yesterday afternoon, then we had from Jul-Oct 31st.
It was dry DRY dry.
The creek on our property dried up in July, and a little water returned on Thanksgiving from the rains, then when the snow melted that we recieved Thanksgiving night, it added a little more.
Grass is even green again, even though it isn't growing <we haven't cut grass since lik early Sept>. 
The leaves dried up and fell a week or two earlier this year than in the past.

Days like this make me sleepy, and keep the goats standing in the stall doorway looking depressed... But we sooooo needed the rain.

So what kinda weather is everyone else having?

BTW, I am in Central KY.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

It's cold and wet here! Temp 36 and been raining since last night, supposed to freeze up tonight and turn to snow!

We did need the rain but since our ground is mostly clay it just gets sticky and slimy then the animals muck it up and it will freeze with all the lumps and holes which makes walking dangerous 

Good day for house cleaning or a nap........I'm leaning towards NAP!

I'm in NE Michigan


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

-2 here with 60mph windchill.
It's been a very eventful winter so far. wind - ice storm - wind..

We only have 6" of snow, the wind is blowing it all away! In some spots you can see grass. 
but the goats are all snuggily


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool and rainy here in North Alabama.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Colder than snot last week with winds and ice, this week started out in the 50's, rained all last night (which we needed), started out in the 50's this am with sun, I opened the barn all up...but cold front came through and is very cold, misty and windy now, so had to close the barn back up to keep the goats dry and warm! Will be very cold the rest of the week with snow off and on........wish Mother Nature would make up her mind!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have one word............."Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" :doh: :help:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Wet, grey and very muddy here. Wish i could take a nap but we are at the shop right now. Come on 5 pm! Temp is starting to drop. I think we will be in the 30's tonight and 20's Wed. We are in Anniston Alabama. Wind is still gusting through but I think the worst is over......

Gina


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cold here. We've been having snow for the past couple of weeks and currently have a few inches now. It's supposed to snow tonight as well. Daytime highs have been in the high twenties, and at night it has gotten down to single digits...last week it was in the negatives. It's also been foggy and dark out. We're in Central WA State.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow sounds like everyone is getting the nasty weather.

It is soooo cooold out! It's 28F but with the wind chill it feels like 22....BRRRRRRRrrrrrr!
We had snow flurries most of the morning, it was pretty, but most of it has melted now. I think it'll warm up to about 35 today <It's 11am>. 
It rained all day yesterday, it's dreary out, but not as dark. Still makes me want to stay inside under a blanket, heh....

Today is my oldest daughter's 12th birthday though, so I need to go out and get her a gift and I need the stuff to make her a cake...haven't even figured out what to make for dinner..yikes! 
So...the staying in thing isn't going to happen, not today anyway!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Same type of weather here..rained all day yesterday, starting at 2 am, basement was wet, goats are learning the backstroke and now it is just cold and wet. Snow earlier in the morning and theres a frosting of it everywhere. Girls are in the barn...except Angel, she's teasing the boys at the fence. 
I am making lasagna noodles stuffed with goats milk ricotta, feta, spinach and garlic covered in meat sauce for dinner....simple and quick!
Hope your daughter has a great birthday!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was mostly sunny today with a high of................37. It is a little windy, not much but enough to freeze your face, hehe...

Weatherbug alerted me to the fact we have our first winter weather advisory that is effective tonight and into tomorrow/tomorrow night, and they are saying 1-3 inches of snow. Just still seems kinda early for us to be getting all this snow. But the lack of precipitation we had over the summer and early fall...well seems we're definitely making up for it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's supposed to get down to 6 tonight....YUCK! It was 8 early this morning! We haven't been able to get out of the low 20s since Sunday. But tomorrow we start to thaw out....thank goodness, except for the fact I like the snow and don't want it to melt away! but the mid 30s and low 40s this weekend is quite welcome to join us! However, I hear it's supposed to rain on saturday  We're supposed to finish our girls shelter/run in done on Saturday.....figures right? Why my husband always waits until the last minute......


----------



## Special ed (Sep 29, 2010)

Guess i need to learn to spell, thought this was a post about "Wether you love" and not "Weather you love" LOL.

Well it was nice 48 degrees but rainy this morning here in Eugene, Oregon. I don't mind the weather at all regardless of which way it goes but i hate how dark it gets like mid day when its cloudy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Guess i need to learn to spell, thought this was a post about "Wether you love" and not "Weather you love" LOL.


 HeHe.... don't worry about .... we all have done it.... it's the goat spot...and whether/weather.... fits in ...to the goat world.........no matter... how it is spelled...LOL :wink: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree Pam  Sometimes when I am in a hurry I will spell 'whether' as 'weather' LOL Then I realise what I did and go back to change it, hehe...

It's really pretty out today, sunny with some clouds, and almost 30 degrees. This is the warmest we've been in almost a week. 
I just spent more time outside trying to finish fixing some places that our buck can try to get out of his pen <and the saga on the naughty buck continues....>. I visited with my girls, giving them lots of love  My youngest doe is such a lovebug....she loves to be cuddled and babied 
I actually took my camera out and got a few pics, but might get more before the day is over. 
So all in all no complaints today about the weather. It'll be even warmer tomorrow, so I can't wait


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe ..........so true........ I do that as well.... :laugh: 

Nice to have a nice day..... to get out of the house and get some things done....and enjoy the day..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Today was really pretty here, it was 45 out, and most of the snow has melted away. The low is 30, so it won't be bitterly cold in the morning.
But then tomorrow midday/afternoon the rain starts....then the snow, and then light snow on Sun into Mon. And of course the return of cold temps........... can you tell I am drawing this out...heh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Today here.... was 62 degree's and sunny.... a beautiful day indeed.... :sun: ...we have 2 more days like that ...then ...the temperature will drop.... and we get rain....so ........we are going to enjoy it .......while we have it.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pam you can send some of that nice weather our way! I don't mind! Our high today is 25, it's 22 right now. We have about a half inch of snow on the ground, and it's still snowing. They are saying 2 inches tonight, so the kids may end up seeing their first snow day tomorrow. The high tomorrow is 19...and last I heard wind chill will be in the single digits to negative & windy.....yuck. Won't even be a good day to go play in the snow if it gets windy


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It rained all day yesterday until about 5 am this morning then turned to snow we are supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow today. so its an icy, snowy, cold day here in Indiana.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> It rained all day yesterday until about 5 am this morning then turned to snow we are supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow today. so its an icy, snowy, cold day here in Indiana.


Sounds like we're getting about the same kind of weather, but thene verything that is coming from your way is rotating down to us in KY hehe. 
We just had a really strong snow band come through for about 10 minutes. Sure was pretty, but when it tapered off, it was like someone turned off the faucet.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Roger.....I don't know about Huntertown, but over here in North Manchester we have gotten more than that and it is not stopping! ARGHHHHHHH! I just came in from giving all the critters extra, extra bedding......the winds are blowing here like crazy.....I just hate it to, because the snow blows under the eaves of the barn and into the barn.....thank goodness the hayloft is over the boys pen and keeps the snow from blowing in on them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We have a balmy 54 degrees here is W. Washington.. with a "pineapple express" weather system going thru and keeping it warm but dumping GALLONS of rain on us..... We are used to
rain, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam you can send some of that nice weather our way! I don't mind!


HeHe... would do that... if I could.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, the kids have their first snow day of the season tomorrow, so no school. Their school system was one of the first in our immediate area to cancel. I guess now they are saying 2-3 inches tonight into tomorrow. Well, should be pretty  If it't not too windy tomorrow we might try to play in it! But it's supposed to be really cold with wind gusts 20-25 which will put the wind chill below zero


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep....we are under a winter storm warning tonight and thru tomorrow with 25mph winds and snow totals ranging from something like 8-17inches depending where in the county you live, because of the lake effect snow band.......argghhhhh! You know, I can handle this weather......but I just can't help feeling so sorry for my boys out in the barn......I went out today and put down lots of extra straw and they have a heat lamp hanging above their sleep corner, don't know how much good it does since we have to keep it up high enough they can't mess with it. Maybe I'm just a crazy goat lady, but if it wasn't for hubby...I just might bring them in to cuddle with me and the pups....lol!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I couldn't imagine having 8 inches of snow let alone 17! I think the most we've had where I live is 4-6 inches, I could be wrong...
We've got around 2 inches or so on the ground now, light snow right now which will turn to flurries. It's so pretty out. The goats are all huddled together and not coming out of the stall, poor babies! 
It's 14 right now with a wind chill -1.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Winds are blowing firece here...thank goodness we didn't get as much snow as predicted! I took hot water out to all the critters and have everyone closed up in the barn and cats are in their heated beds in the garage. We are at something like 17 (high of the day) with wind chill 0.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, it's a lovely -9 (not counting wind chill) and it's 10:15am. I don't know if we even above zero the since this past Friday. Yesterday or the day before, our thermometer was 0.6- degrees..I joked with my husband that I wasn't going outside until it was 0.0 or above lol! My husband laughs at me because I put goggles on when I go to the animals because I hate when my eye lashes freeze up. We've had 3 snowstorms so far totaling around 32 inches of snow. The barn roofs are all shoveled off but need to do the roof on our log house but it has some steep pitches on it--waiting for a warmer day of course to do that also. 
My sister-in-law lives 4 hours south of me & they just got hit with 18 inches of snow on Saturday.
All of the goats have heaters to keep their water thawed. I broke down & we decided to keep a heat lamp permanently on this winter for the two boys in their little mini barn.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Karen.....I feel like a whiner (sp?) complaining about our weather.....I'll keep mine thank you very much compared to yours! Hey.....I love the goggle idea, I am going to go rob hubbies tool box.....great, great idea!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I woke up this morning and it was 3 degrees! BRRRR! Wind chill is -6. Kids school is on a one hour delay.
But....
weatherbug had a severe weather alert. Apparently we are under a winter storm watch for tomorrow into Thurs.
Not good. They are talking about ice, not snow. Up to a quarter of an inch tomorrow. 
I don't like ice storms at all.... fingers crossed that it turns to snow and doesn't affect much.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Here in northern Minnesota, too cold for recess in our school system is -15 or colder. Personally, I think that is too cold especially for the little kids like my 5 yr old but that is the code & we have to make sure we bundle them up really good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Seriously? My son's school won't let them out if it's below 32! They haven't gone outside for recess in probably 2 weeks! I would be complaining like crazy if they had my youngsters outside in the cold like that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, it started snowing here late last night, then not long later it started in with freezing rain/sleet about 1:30am, and it's been going nonstop since then...now almost 7am. They said the roads are treacherous, a majority of the schools in the state are closed. I looked out my side door that we use the most, and it looks like a skating rink, especially as soon as you step off of the porch. We FORGOT to buy the rock salt too! 
hubby works about 30 minutes away if he takes the interstate, so I had him take our SUV instead of the car. It handles this stuff decently, but it's also fully insured, where the car has only had liability. THAT is getting changed as soon as I put a call into te insurance agency today! So both vehicles will be fully insured....

I am thinking about stalling my preggo doe who is due in 2 weeks if it's really bad when I go out. I don't want her out walking on ice, I'd rather her be in the stall. I'll put down a layer of hay around their doorway and in front of the barn so hopefully it won't be so bad for them to walk on.

They did say the worst of the storm is over, so that's a relief. We have ice accumulating on the trees, but it doesn't look to be awful. I was more worried about ice buildup on the trees than anything <well the roads too>. We live 7 miles out of town, and I worry about losing power.

I hope anyone else getting hit with this storm snow or ice makes it through just fine! I know northern parts of the state have seen around 4 inches of snow, and south of us have had 3/4 of an inch of freezing rain, and I hear it's extremely treacherous down there.

As of yesterday we had seen 7.6 inches of snow since Thanksgiving night. Our seasonal average is 16 inches. And most of it doesn't come until after Christmas...I can NOT imagine what the rest of winter is going to be like....


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought about you guys this morning when I saw the national weather.....ice is the worse! Stay safe and keep warm!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cold here for NC..... ice, snow and freezing rain but for some reason the goats are out in it. They closed school today and people in the north would laugh if they saw the roads because by the NC standards most northern states would be closed until May. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

All I can say is.....WHEW. It isn't horrible outside, thank goodness! And the local newstation website said that most of the state came away unscathed, that is a GREAT thing! With as much rain that was falling it could have been really really bad. Thank goodness the temps are where they are! The snow is a crunchy ice, but it's not a solid sheet, so when you step on it, it does break. BUT, if it gets really cold tonight, it's gonna freeze. YUCK! But at least they should have the roads all cleared tomorrow, and hopefully the kids won't miss their last day of school before winter break! They've been looking forward to Friday! 

The goats are fine, and no need to stall anyone. They were out trying to browse in it when I went out LOL It did start with a light rain again, so I bribed them all to go back in the stall by rearranging their hay rack, hehe...
They have sooo much bedding it's gonna be fun cleaning some of it out when our doe kids! I am talking about 2ft high of bedding LOL BUT there are 7 goats sleeping in an 8ft by 6ft stall, which is perfect for them anyway since they all huddle together


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I was just thinking this morning how much fun I am going to have cleaning out my boys inside pen.....I bet I have about 2ft of bedding also.......up until it became sooooo cold I would completely clean their pen out weekly, the past month I clean up poop piles and try and clean out where they pee and then put down more bedding and I also throw down their wasted hay for bedding.....my boys are very fair weathered creatures and only like to be outside when the weather is perfect in their opinion.....which means absolutely noooooo wind and sunshine, which means they are not going outside much right now!


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Its super cold here too, we've got 3-4 inches of snow out there and the goats aren't amused! The dogs are loving it, the chickens won't come out of their coop, the pig has been trying to root through the snow into the frozen ground without sucess. Is it bad that I'm already counting down til spring??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My goats were wondering around in it, some browsing, but one doe is totally into the hay so she doesn't leave the barn, lazy butt, hehe  I think I saw the buck come out of his shelter maybe 3 times...

Since there is no school tomorrow and winter break starts, I have to try and get to my daughters school to get her coat! Can you believe Wed afternoon she tried to tell her last period teacher that she needed to get her coat out of her locker, and the teacher told her to be quiet? they sent her home in a SHORT SLEEVED SHIRT in 20 degree weather with a wind chill in the single digits!!!! I am not happy, not one bit. Usually even if it's a snow day someone is in the office, so hopefully I can get her coat. She has another one, but it's for working/playing in and not something I want to take her to the store, to relatives, etc. wearing. 

The sad thing is the kids miss out on the Christmas parties at school this year. Good thing they at least took their Christmas cards in for the teachers on Wed. Something told me to make sure we sent those in early!


----------

